# Windows firewall blocking Mirosofts own emal



## itwashear

Hi iv come across a strange issue I haven't been able to check my email in a few days from both outlook.com and windows 10's build in email program but the rest of the internet worked fine.

after some testing turning off windows firewall fixed the issues and even more digging there's an outbound rule called "Blocker MicrosoftExtra V48" that is the culprit the problem google has no results for that.

my question is simple safe to turn "Blocker MicrosoftExtra V48" rule off?


----------



## SpywareDr

No. 

Recommend reading these instructions first: Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions

Then click here to start a new topic our Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum.

After you've been given a clean bill of health from one of our Malware experts, and if you're still having the same problem, return to this thread se we can pursue some other options.


----------

